# How long to wait to spay after heat?



## dgray

Hey guys,

Bella is 10 months old now and has been in heat for about a week and a half. She's still bleeding pretty heavily so I'm assuming she is still in the first stage of her heat. Anyways, her spay appointment is scheduled for March 5th, but I'm wondering if I should push it back. Would it be more dangerous for her to get spayed if she's still in heat? Should I wait? How long should I wait? 

Thanks! 


Oh & here's some pictures of her in her "period pants" LOL. That's what we have been calling them anyways. 




















Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Cute girl! I would wait 6-8 weeks after the end of 30 days of being in heat. They say* 2 weeks is long enough, but talk to your vet. 

*I went looking for studies/best practices and that's what I found just as general info, but not as either a conclusion or true best practice.


----------



## dgray

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Cute girl! I would wait 6-8 weeks after the end of 30 days of being in heat. They say* 2 weeks is long enough, but talk to your vet.
> 
> *I went looking for studies/best practices and that's what I found just as general info, but not as either a conclusion or true best practice.


Yea I'm thinking I should wait. The vet seemed to not care she was in heat on the phone. Probably because it costs an extra $25 when they're in heat.. Lol. Anyways, maybe early April will be better. Then she will be healed up before her first birthday! (ah first birthday yay!) 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gagsd

Agree with Jean. At least 2 weeks post but better to wait (IMO) about 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

we tell people at our vet clinic to wait 3 months until spaying after a heat for everything in the body to return to normal size


----------



## dgray

Piper'sgrl said:


> we tell people at our vet clinic to wait 3 months until spaying after a heat for everything in the body to return to normal size


Oh wow. Maybe I should wait until the summer then. In late May, she is participating in her BN, so I guess after that sometime. 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Piper'sgrl

shortest time i would wait to spay is 12 weeks after a heat..should be no problems.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Ask your vet why s/he isn't concerned. I doubt very much the opportunity to amke another $25 is the reason. 

My most recent girl was spayed about a month after I got her which was well before the previous owner expected her to go into heat. I picked her up at the end of the day & was informed that she was already in heat. I explained that I knew that cost more & certainly expected to pay it but they said no, there was only a single upcharge, which was included in the original estimate b/c of her size.

They weren't upset & didn't seem to consider it much riskier than a routine spay. IF she'd gotten pregnant then we would have been looking at a spay/terminate which I believe is a good bit riskier.

I waited a month so she could settle in, which I doubt I'll ever do again.


----------

